# strategie addomesticanti ed estranianti



## SolitaryShell

ciao a tutti!vorrei sapere se qualcuno può aiutarmi nella traduzione di termini tecnici come "strategie addomesticanti ed estranianti" e "strategie di compensazione". Con questi termini mi riferisco alle strategie traduttive utilizzate nell'ambito del doppiaggio.


----------



## Corsicum

*Ciao,*
*Prudence, je ne connais pas du tout le sujet, dans l’attente de l’avis de spécialistes, voir les termes dans les documents suivants :*
_Stratégie / domestication / l'étrangéité ?_
http://www.erudit.org/revue/meta/2004/v49/n1/009015ar.pdf
http://www.scribd.com/doc/9375306/Constructing-a-Sociology-of-Translation


----------



## Necsus

Posso chiederti per curiosità dov'è che vengono definite così, con riferimento al doppiaggio?


----------



## SolitaryShell

Corsicum said:


> _Stratégie / domestication / l'étrangéité ?_
> http://www.erudit.org/revue/meta/2004/v49/n1/009015ar.pdf



Merci beaucoup!!   Il s'agit du meme text que j'ai lu (en langue anglais!).
"domestication et l'étrangéité" ...ils sont les termes exacts, merci encore!
Au revoir!


----------



## SolitaryShell

Necsus said:


> Posso chiederti per curiosità dov'è che vengono definite così, con riferimento al doppiaggio?



Li trovi, in particolare, nel testo di Mariacristina Petillo "Doppiaggio e sottotitolazione: problemi linguistici e traduttivi nel mondo della screen translation." Bari, Digilabs, 2008. Ma anche nei testi linkati da Corsicum, e tanti altri.


----------



## Necsus

Ti ringrazio. M'incuriosiva saperlo perché è sempre affascinante vedere come chi svolge l'analisi/divulgazione/critica di un fenomeno culturale, in questo caso anche espressione artistica (o artigianale?), ricorra a termini (e forse concetti) solitamente estranei all'ambito dell'attività in questione. Il fatto di mettere inconsapevolmente in atto tali strategie mi spaventa un po', ma se risulta utile per spiegare l'operazione...


----------



## SolitaryShell

Necsus said:


> Ti ringrazio. M'incuriosiva saperlo perché è sempre affascinante vedere come chi svolge l'analisi/divulgazione/critica di un fenomeno culturale, in questo caso anche espressione artistica (o artigianale?), ricorra a termini (e forse concetti) solitamente estranei all'ambito dell'attività in questione. Il fatto di mettere inconsapevolmente in atto tali strategie mi spaventa un po', ma se risulta utile per spiegare l'operazione...



Guarda, non sono io che dico o decido di utilizzare tali termini per spiegare quei concetti (sto solo redigendo una tesi universitaria sull'argomento, ovvero la traduzione audiovisiva), ma sono cose scritte in testi abbastanza seri (soprattutto per quanto riguarda quelli di Yves Gambier, se cerchi su internet, puoi vedere chi è), ma il fatto è che questi autori cercano di studiare il fenomeno dal punto di vista teorico e so benissimo che Voi del mestiere non la pensate alla stessa maniera. Ma a questo punto mi chiedo: possono  questi autori scrivere testi, saggi e altri tipi di pubblicazioni su concetti campati in aria?? Io non credo.


----------



## Necsus

Ma io assolutamente non ho mai detto che sia stata tu a decidere di utilizzarli, o che non siano 'cose abbastanza serie', quindi non vedo che motivo ci sia di risentirsi.
Comunque, pur riguardando l'oggetto della discussione, l'argomento non è strettamente collegato all'aspetto linguistico, perciò ci porterebbe _off topic_. Come detto, era una curiosità, e ti ringrazio per averla soddisfatta.


----------

